# I just gave CDT to all goats.  Can we drink the milk?



## WeizenfelderGal (May 5, 2018)

Hi,
I am so new to all this GOAT Stuff.
We gave all 12 Goats a CDT shot last night.  I milk them twice a day.
Can we drink that milk?  Is there a time frame we need to just toss it out?  
So many questions.  I didn't even think about it 

Thanks everyone!!!

-Crista


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 5, 2018)

not sure, we give CDT in the fall, let me tag some others.

@babsbag @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice


----------



## Southern by choice (May 5, 2018)

The only thing I found was a meat withdrawal 21 days. No mention of milk withdrawal. From the ruminant formulary.

Checking with your vet would be good. I see nothing on label either.


----------



## babsbag (May 6, 2018)

It has never been mentioned as something I have to watch for. But I honestly don’t know as my goats are not in milk when I vaccinate.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 6, 2018)

We don't vaccinate while in milk
But if there is a meat withdrawal I would assume there is for milk


----------



## Southern by choice (May 6, 2018)

I thought so too ... no mention though only meat


Sourced from-
 SCOTT R.R. HASKELL, DVM, MPVM THERESA A. ANTTILA, BVsc COLLEGE OF VETERINARY MEDICINE UNIVERSITY OF MINNESOTA ST. PAUL, MINNESOTA


----------

